
DeepWisdom won the championship in AutoDL challenge NeurIPS - DeepWisdom_ai
https://github.com/DeepWisdom/AutoDL/blob/master/README_EN.md
======
DeepWisdom_ai
Automated Deep Learning without ANY human intervention. 1'st Solution for
AutoDL challenge@NeurIPS.

